# Naturally boosting immune system in puppy?



## Contego

My 15 week old pup has been fighting infection issues due to a weak immune system near about the whole time I've had him and my vet put him on antibiotics and steroids for a while but now we both agree he doesn't need anymore and want to start building up his little immune system. I have probiotics on the way and I'm itching to get him started, I'm a firm believer in probios.(I take mine every single day)

I was hoping for some suggestions as to anthing else I could do to help him. He's on a good grain free diet, vet is satisfied with what he's eating, as am I. He said diet and nutrition are the number one thing to get a dog healthy and I'm on the right track there. But I was wondering if there are any supplements I should look into. Someone suggested digestive enzymes and I will also look into that as I believe you need that combined with probiotics to really get thefull effect.

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Mary Beth

1. OptaGest for enzymes and digestion 2. NuPro Silver with the glucosamine. If you try the NuPro start with the regular does (don't double) and divide it into 2 meals so his system gets used to it. 3. K9 Arthoflex . 4. Coconut oil. 5. Nordic Pet Omega 3 soft gels


----------



## carmspack

OptaGest is the same 4 plant based digestive enzymes found in Prozyme.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I would recommend getting the puppy off all carbohydrates and NOT vaccinating or using any chemicals treatments on him (flea/tick/worm etc).


----------



## carmspack

Dogs Naturally Magazine has many excellent articles Vet written and other that address issues on feeding, vaccinations. Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## blackshep

Has anyone tried feeding colostrum to boost the immune system? I was reading up on it a while ago, and I just read a little blurb in Dogs Naturally about using it for allergies. Where do you get it?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I would recommend getting the puppy off all carbohydrates and NOT vaccinating or using any chemicals treatments on him (flea/tick/worm etc).


*Yes, this.* 

Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotics are extremely important to keep the gut healthy since 75% of disease starts in the gut!
**Sunday Sundae*: Sunday Sundae Nutritional Supplement 
**Digest All Plus*: The Wholistic Pet 

*SeaVive* for the Immune System contains SeaCure, Colostrum, Beta Glucan, & Vit. C:My husband and I take this too! 
**SeaVive Information: * *(SeaVive is a combination of SeaCURE and other ingredients)*
*IMMUNE SYSTEM MISSION: Prevent disease and infection*
Mucous membranes that line body cavities open to the environment, such as those found in the nose and gut, house antibodies called immunoglobulins that ensnare pathogens and potential antigens encountered in daily life. Thus, mucous membranes function as the first step in the mission of the immune system to prevent disease and infection.
Toxic invaders that sneak by the mucosal barrier are met by white blood cells called macrophages, which by a process called phagocytosis literally digest and destroy invaders in the blood. Thus, macrophages become the body's inside line of defense responsible for seeking and indiscriminately destroying viruses, parasites, fungi, and bacteria.
Two new supplements aid and assist these defenses against disease and infection. They are *Colostrum*, which supplies critical immunoglobulins to block invaders at the level of the mucosal barrier, and *Beta glucan*, which stimulates the action of the macrophages to phagocytize invaders in the blood stream. A third supplement *Seacure*® aids the immune system indirectly by correcting pathogenic bowel permeability to prevent hazards from passing through the gut membrane to infect internal organs. Finally, *Vitamin C* is well recognized for its immune-supportive properties. All four of these components are combined to produce the one-of-a-kind immune-booster ... *SeaVive*®. About SeaVive

Quote: SeaVire® is a 100% natural, pre-digested fish protein concentrate combined with Colostrum 80/40 which is critical for good immune function. This combination is the only product on the market like it in the world. It is now available in the nutraceutical industry today. SeaVive® naturally contains a total of 18 amino acids including the 11 essential amino acids. Essential amino acids are amino acids that cannot be synthesized by the dog/cat's body and must be supplied to the body in their daily diet. But when a system is compromised due to disease or a debilitating condition SeaVive is the ideal supplement because of the benefits of a quickly absorbed and fully assimilated protein source- one of which is fast repair and recovery from illness, surgery, and wound healing.

Because SeaVive® is already pre-digested it is 100% usable by the body, and it does not require effort on the part of the dog's digestive system to process the protein. This makes it readily available for nourishment, boosting immune function and accelerated healing. This product is perfect for fading puppy syndrome, the systemic yeast removal detoxification process, dog's whose systems are depleted from IBD, IBS, Coccidia and Giardia. It is a terrific supplement *for dog's with allergies* due to its immune boosting properties and an answer to nourishment for the stages of early renal failure because it's a protein the body does not have to process, so it is usable and not hard on the compromised kidneys.

During the manufacturing process of SeaVive they employ a proprietary technology that permits them to, naturally, breakdown the fresh raw material, Pacific Whiting (a member of the Cod family) making SeaVive
almost 100% absorbable and assimilated by the body. 

Due to this technological process, the body does not have to further digest SeaVive® which makes it very easy on the body, permitting the naturally occurring minerals, nutrients, amino acids and peptides of the fish to be utilized immediately assisting the body with the natural healing process. 
*Some Examples of Use: *
*Detoxification During Yeast Removal*
*Boosting Immune Function*
*Allergies*
*IBD and IBS*
*Digestive Issues*
*Malabsorption Issues*
*Giardia*
*Coccidia*
*Parasites*
*Malnutrition*
*Rescue & Repair*
*Lactating Bitches*
*Fading Puppy Syndrome*
*Wound Healing - Topically*
*Repair After Surgery*
*Wound Healing - Internally*
*HOD (when off feed)*
*Nourishment Post Surgery*
*Renal Failure*

You'll find it in the sites below.
About SeaVive - Coventry Naturals
Or here: SeaVive 90 Capsules by Proper Nutrition - Pure Formulas

Moms


----------



## Ltleo

A very old but amazing NATURAL SUPPLEMENT you can give not only for an strong auto--amune booster among many other benefits to ZERO adverse reactions is COLOSTRUM powder. 
First off it will provide natural enzymes along with natural anti- inflammatory property's while stabilizing and conditioning stomach issues. I was turned on to this via a very renown holistic vet Dr Gerald Buchoff.
He had me add this for my dog while he was dealing with Pano, to help, with inflammation. He also informed me of all the other benefits. I have to tell you I have been using this to,this very day, as well as started to take it myself.
If you research colostrum you will find it really is a natural wonder supplement taken from mammals during the birth period, thus to provide the infants with natural ability to grow and fight off infections and disease.
You can get it in straight powder form, or capsule. Best results mix with some water and it will make a milk, that dogs, cats **** even my ferrets loved. Give it about 20 mins before eating for best results, but you can also just sprinkle in food.
For people it's also amazing in treating IBS, Crohn's disease, arthritis and more.. They sell all different qualities as GNC sells a bottle of capsules for $11, though you can get vegan quality at any health store for a little more.
I've even seen it work wonders just putting a paste on rashes on skin,and it heals, or for animals with gum infections or even bad breath, just rub it over their gums. Really works, natural, cheap, and to be honest what's better then mother natures natural food, for ALL mammals?? Sorry for the long response


----------



## hunterisgreat

Medicinal mushroom extract


----------



## ofl52

I have been using a product I buy online called "PetImmune" by Palladius Pet Health and Nutrition. It has made a difference in the overall health and wellness of my WGSD and it even has reduced his shedding by at least 85% if not more.

https://www.petimmuneonline.com/product/dog-digestive-health-supplement/


----------



## blackshep

I did more homework about colostrum, and I don't know why it didn't occur to me sooner, because I already knew why it doesn't work. DUH! lol

Unless your dog suffers from leaky gut syndrome, it's impossible for them to absorb the antibodies from colostrum. That's why it's imperative to have newborns nursing so quickly, before the gut closes and DIGESTS the colostrum, vs absorb it whole, through the gut wall. The gut begins to close within hours of birth, and by about 36 hours on average, colostrum can't be absorbed. With dogs it's actually faster than most other mammals. There's been a lot of research on it actually, once I got looking.

I emailed Dr Jean Dodds about it and she confirmed, but did say, there are other beneficial nutrients in it, so unless your dog has a sensitivity to it, it's ok to feed.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23279496


----------



## Doc

Mega C comes in a liquid for pups. It is a vitamin/mineral supplement. I have used FortiFlora and Bac PAC enzymes with good results. Since he has had a round of antibiotics, you might need to boost his biotics to offset the damage done by antibiotics.


----------



## wick

Fortiflora is amazing.... but is also 50$ for only a couple weeks worth (if using package instructions) at least that's what it costs at my vets office, try getting it on 1800petmeds and it may be cheaper. Also look into parvaid and that companies other products, they are very well known and although are specifically made for parvo they are merely all natural herbs and medicine that help soothe the intestines and boost immunity over all.

I know this is an old thread but others may be interested (as I am ) if anyone has updates let me know!


----------



## Chip18

I did not realize it was "old" until you said it! Nonetheless it's still interesting and important!


----------



## sanlee

I get Forta Flora on Amazon, a three pac. I think that's the best price available. My guy has a 'delicate constitution' so he gets a packet a day.


----------



## LisaT

Colostrum would help. I prefer the Capra goat colostrum, particularly for a pup that has been on these types of drugs. I would combine it with probiotics. I wouldn't give digestive enzymes unless there really were a need.


----------

